# Best Cover for a Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker?



## bizbuzz (Jan 27, 2017)

Can anyone lead the way?  Would prefer Amazon if possible.


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2017)

I would order that one if I had an MES 30". The covers all seem the same, just the amount that sellers want.

Reviews look good and it's $16. If it gets you 2 years, it has paid for itself. .66¢ a month.  I would not hesitate to buy another if the first one lasted me a few years.


----------



## bizbuzz (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you Xray ... I did look at that one, but wasn't crazy about the reviews.  Most say it isn't really waterproof, and with it being electric, I am a bit concerned.  Will keep searching!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2017)

I covered my MES 30 with a plastic bag and had it under cover...    I won't do that again...   It grew mold like it was a lab experiment...   leave it uncovered....  leave the exhaust wide open....   pull the chip chute out....   You want good air flow...


----------



## xray (Jan 27, 2017)

BizBuzz said:


> Thank you Xray ... I did look at that one, but wasn't crazy about the reviews.  Most say it isn't really waterproof, and with it being electric, I am a bit concerned.  Will keep searching!



Your welcome, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## wild west (Jan 27, 2017)

. This is the one i have. Classic accessories 55-174-015101-EC ravenna square smoker cover. Fits perfectly and no leaks.


----------



## mfreel (Jan 27, 2017)

I've got a piece of 1" x 6" board covering the top vent and the wires.  Works good.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 27, 2017)

I would stay away from the Masterbuilt cover. IMHO, it is junk. I started a thread in this forum to describe my bad experience. Here is that thread:

MES 30" Cover Badly Made

I just received a second Masterbuilt smoker and the previous owner also bought one of these Masterbuilt covers. It too is falling apart.

Here is the cover that I got as a Christmas present. It is just a little large for the MES 30, but that's OK. It is built extremely well and I couldn't be happier. I highly recommend it:

Classic Accessories Hickory Heavy Duty Square Smoker Cover, Large

I think this is the same one that _wild west _recommended.


----------



## texasredbeard (Jan 27, 2017)

I purchased the Unicook Heavy Duty Electric Smoker Cover for my MES 40" off Amazon.  Fits well and looks great.  Think i paid about $16 for it.  Happy so far.


----------

